# Four EHQS12 Sub



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I was yelled at for putting this in OT so I'm reposting it here for the masses.  

Four EHQS12s in 11.75cuft tuned to 20hz. 7.75" sonotube port. 39.5" w x 39.5" h x 17" d.

I'll post my thoughts on it after I get to listen to it.

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/562124661cGnDMc for pics because I care about the 56k'ers.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Replaced the EHQS12s with DIYMA12s. Sounds amazing.




Couple more pictures on the webshots.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Didn't like the EHQS? Why the change?


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

While the EHQS are a pretty good low cost performer, you can only get better results by using a better driver. I bet those EHQS were hitting xmax pretty quick.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

JayBee said:


> While the EHQS are a pretty good low cost performer, you can only get better results by using a better driver. I bet those EHQS were hitting xmax pretty quick.



I understand this, I was just curious as to why he never posted anything about the EHQS when that was the original design intention


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

tommyd said:


> I understand this, I was just curious as to why he never posted anything about the EHQS when that was the original design intention


I forgot to 
For being so extremely low-cost, they were certainly worth every cent for the performance that you get. But there is a clear difference between a sub that cost me $22.50 shipped to my house and and much higher quality sub. I think the xmax on the EHQS was ~9mm and the DIYMA is ~23mm? So I have the potential to move ~2.5x more air with the DIYMAs and due to their over motoring, modeling shows that I'm 12db higher @ 20hz.

On the same token, these are two VERY different subs as far as application goes.

For music, it sounds just awesome. I haven't watched too many DVDs yet with them. Only one or two so far. I really have to watch the volume knob because these will over power my computer speakers (until they get replaced) without a hitch. I'll be replacing the Crown XLS202 for a QSC RMX2450 today or tomorrow for much more power and headroom.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

What happened to that one driver? Looks like it took a good beating..


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Abaddon said:


> What happened to that one driver? Looks like it took a good beating..


The DIYMAs have a very thin aluminum cone making them very fragile. They can sometimes crumple in like that but I've personally noticed no audible effects of the cone crumpling. One thing I was worried about was linear motion. Since the cone is attached to the surround, the surround also deforms a bit, making the pressure uneven around the surround as the assembly moves.

I bought it second hand from a guy who has higher SPL listening tastes so this sub didn't fit him that well. I will add, though, that this setup gets much louder than I'll listen to on a normal basis. So I'm not worried about these ones crumpling.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

That has got to be a heavy box to hall around with the sub mass alone being 160 lbs. I have yet to hear a DIYMA yet, but I am sure they are a huge imporvement over the EDs. My brother has one and while for the $25 they cost or whatever they aren't too bad, but they aren't anything to great either. The hate the terminals they have on them and they just aren't very high quality like the DIYMA is. You can't expect much for that price though.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> That has got to be a heavy box to hall around with the sub mass alone being 160 lbs. I have yet to hear a DIYMA yet, but I am sure they are a huge imporvement over the EDs. My brother has one and while for the $25 they cost or whatever they aren't too bad, but they aren't anything to great either. The hate the terminals they have on them and they just aren't very high quality like the DIYMA is. You can't expect much for that price though.


The DIYMAs are very smooth and sound like they blend effortlessly as opposed to the eDs which were kind of boomy. Of course, with a switch like this, you can EASILY define the point of diminishing returns.  4xeDs = ~90$ shipped. 4xDIYMAs = ~$600 shipped.


----------

